# Score This Deer - Contest



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We had a great weekend at the ranch, and one of our hunters harvested a great 10 point, so we figured we'd do a prize for the 2cooler who gets closest to the gross B&C score.

Prizes are:


Brute Soft Cooler in Black or Tan
Scalpel Blade Skinning Knife
Contest Ends 10/15/14 @ 5:00pm CST

Winner will be announced 10/16/14

Good Luck

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Score*

129


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

137


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

137 3/8


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*score*

already taken 137 so going on 140.5


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

139 2/8

Good looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

142"


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

138


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

135.5


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

*Score*

144


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

134


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

139


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

145"


----------



## bulldog5 (Nov 6, 2013)

133


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

141"


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

136


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

141 2/8


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

146 6/8"


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

136.5


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

141 3/8ths


----------



## sportnart (Aug 30, 2005)

131


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

138 1/2


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

132 5/8"


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

143


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

134-5/8


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

136 5/8


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

141 3/4"


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*146 1/8"*

Ron


----------



## stoneywood (May 27, 2009)

128 1/4


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

130


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

147


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

147"


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

141 5/8


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

140


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

142 1/8


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

140.5


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

137 2/8


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*score*

143 3/8


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

149


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

144 5/8


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

146 3/8


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

136 3/8


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

136 & an a quarter


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

*buck*

149 2/8


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

146 1/2


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

143"


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

151 1/4


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

141 7/8


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

144 3/8


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Buck*

139 3/4"


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

142 7/8


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

137 2/8"


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

133 3/8


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

143 1/2


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

151 1/8


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

127-5/8


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

139 5/8ths


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

151.5


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

141 3/8


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

139 7/8


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

142 1/8


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

137 5/8


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

ADub in T.C. said:


> 141 3/8


# sorrycharlieguessagain.See post 20.:rotfl:


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

143 - 5/8


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

154 3/8


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

*133 and 3/4*

133 and 3/4


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

152


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

153.6


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

131


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

134 7/8


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

138 3/4


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

149 5/8


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

145 5/16

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

132


----------



## simprk (Aug 12, 2009)

143 3/4" gross


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

151 1/4


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

147 1/2


----------



## True Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

139 3/8


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

140 1/2


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

133 4/8


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great deer!! My guess is 145 7/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Buck*

129 1/8. HOOK'EM!
:texasflag


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

140 4/8


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

143-7/8


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

140 5/8"


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

137 6/8"


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

142 6/8


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

139 1/4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

143 7/8 gross


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

144 2/8"


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

134 1/2


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

144 1/2 "


----------



## Antler Addict (Jul 20, 2013)

146 5/8


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

149 7/8


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

150"


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*142 6/8*

142 6/8


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

132


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*142 5/8 (sorry, some one had my prev.)*

142 5/8


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

142 3/8


----------



## Kayakin24/7 (May 25, 2011)

132 1/4


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

126 6/8


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

130 1/2


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

139 even


----------



## trophyman (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks very much like it is 144 1/2"


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

139


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Score*

129 7/8


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

139 5/8


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

141 7/8"


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

140 2/8


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

150 2/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

137 5/8


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

136 4/8". Nice buck.


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

143& 3/4


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*154 5/8*

n/m


----------



## charkfisherman (Sep 13, 2011)

143"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

142 4/8"


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

135


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

153 6/8


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

147 5/8


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

152-1/8"


----------



## Mudminnow007 (Aug 29, 2005)

138 7/8


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

10


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

145


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

148.25


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

143 2/8


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

146 7/8


----------



## mduge50 (Jun 25, 2009)

148 7/8


----------



## Rj1974 (May 17, 2013)

*nice deer*

133 3/8


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

154 1/8


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

145 1/8


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

149 1/8


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

134 3/8"


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

*We have a winner*



stxhunter23 said:


> 144 5/8


 Congratulations stxhunter23

On the nose with 144 5/8"

So many close guesses, y'all are good!!!

We will be doing this all season, so keep your eyes peeled for the next contest.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Congrats to the winner cool thread , could I shoot a guess on the age 3 1/2 ?


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome thread thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

dang i was so close!!! you sure the tape used for measureing was regulation???


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

We just guessed on the score...no tape needed :rotfl:

We actually had the ranch biologist do all the scoring...pretty confident with that number.

The deer was aged at 5-1/2

Thanks All!!!

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Carey,

Thanks for the opportunity to win the cooler and knife. I will PM you with my info. I would like to donate the knife to the Toy run auction on the blue water board if that is okay with you. 

Thanks Again
Paul


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

boatlift said:


> We actually had the ranch biologist do all the scoring...pretty confident with that number.


hahaha! fun contest that had lots of posts. i enjoyed looking at all the scores.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Any chance you could give the dimensions? I'd like to know where I underestimated. I'm thinking I missed on the main beam length.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

yellowmouth2 said:


> Any chance you could give the dimensions? I'd like to know where I underestimated. I'm thinking I missed on the main beam length.


 I'll take some pics of the score sheet when I'm down at the ranch next time. I'll make sure to post them at the end of the contest from now on.

Thanks,

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

146 3/8 gross


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

boatlift said:


> I'll take some pics of the score sheet when I'm down at the ranch next time. I'll make sure to post them at the end of the contest from now on.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


That would be great. Thanks. Enjoyed the thread.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity and congratulations to the winner. I missed by 3/8 of an inch.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's the score sheet, hope this helps.

Michael 
Boat Lift Distributors - www.boatliftdistributors.com
Big Country Outdoors - www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
(TF ) 800-657-9998
(P) 713-461-9443
(F) 713-461-9633


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How are you holding that deer up for the pics?


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> How are you holding that deer up for the pics?


 They are very disciplined...

Just kidding, We place them in the walk in cooler and tie the antlers to position them. We take pictures the following morning.

Thanks,

We have moved to a new location please note the new address:
1109 Upland Drive, Suite B & C, Houston TX 77043

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

nice


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang, I missed my 2/8". I should get a runner up! lol.


----------

